# Just a Scam?



## scottmh59 (Jul 26, 2009)

120 Rare Masonic Secrets and Lost Freemason and Templar Book Collection with Freemasonry Temple Rituals and Symbols

just a scam to get your money?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks like it to me, but, then again, I know where we keep the black helicopters!  ;-)


----------



## Taurus27 (Jul 26, 2009)

To me.....I don't need books outside my Lodge to learn.......I GO to Lodge to learn.

BTW......a true Freemason shouldn't be trying to profit from things someone taught him.
Just my 5 cents worth.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 26, 2009)

well put. i doubt the guy is even a mason,just saying he is to try and sell this crap


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 26, 2009)

It is a scam somehow.  Say it is something of a compilation of 120 out of print books.  There is probably a reason they are out of print.  How could there be 25,000 pages of secrets?  King Solomon and His Followers has 209 pages and they are small pages at that.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 26, 2009)

Taurus27 said:


> BTW......a true Freemason shouldn't be trying to profit from things someone taught him.



+1.


----------



## JTM (Jul 27, 2009)

Taurus27 said:


> To me.....I don't need books outside my Lodge to learn.......I GO to Lodge to learn.
> 
> BTW......a true Freemason shouldn't be trying to profit from things someone taught him.
> Just my 5 cents worth.



a good library can be a valuable tool, though.

and also, masonry had a lot of help getting started in america from degree peddlers.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 27, 2009)

JTM said:


> *a good library can be a valuable tool, though.*
> and also, masonry had a lot of help getting started in america from degree peddlers.



I agree!. There are some great books out there that can help us become more well rounded masons.  I personally enjoy Masonic history books.  

Maybe we should start a thread for recommending books (if there isn't one already).


----------



## Sirius (Jul 27, 2009)

It looks like they have scanned a bunch of books old enough to be in the public domain. I noticed a few book I own. Sure it's a for profit venture. It doesn't seem sinister. They are using simple marketing by calling it super secret and 'most masons don't know'. You coupld probably find most of this stuff at sacredtexts.com for free.


----------

